# Has anyone ever heard of this?



## terrilhb (Sep 12, 2011)

Corn for does? And Oats and Hay Stretcher? I just heard of this. And was wondering if anyone else used these things. Thanks.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't use hay stretchers... Don't see a need to.

My enitire herd is fed various forms of corn: Cracked, scratch grains, on & freshly off the cob, husks and stalks(when stalks are available fresh, not dried.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 13, 2011)

Mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy. Kids'll eat ivy too, wouldn't you? 




  Sorry.  That post just reminded me of that catchy little tune.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 13, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy. Kids'll eat ivy too, wouldn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww!!  Mairzy Doats!! My grandpa tought me that when I was little, and my grandma used to play me a record that had it on it... the old 40's music... *pleasant sigh* Perry Como


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 13, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy. Kids'll eat ivy too, wouldn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great. now i have that in my head AGAIN!! i saw it over on SD's journal a while ago and it took DAYS to get out..aauauughghghhghh!!!

OP - there was a thread yesterday (??) about corn. some folks do, some folks dont. we do - just a little.


----------



## JaxBirchmuck (Sep 14, 2011)

we feed our goats a mix of Noble Goat, cracked corn and crimped oats and they seem to be doing well on it.  We also give them hay, grass and leaves.


----------

